# Pheasant tresspass tags ? Aurora



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Does anyone happen to know what passes are going for Aurora phez unit
If there is anyway online to purchase them ?

My family member that lived down there passed away so I dont have an in to get tags/information.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I didn't know there was such a thing. Tell us about them.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

I know for years around Richfield there are several areas that are/were (hunting units) these are areas where property owners have opened thier land to holders of the permits to hunt, in the past they had check stations on the dirt road into areas to insure hunters had permits, they dont plant or release birds like a game farm, it is for permission to hunt the property and that is it, fence lines are posted as private except for permit holders. I know the last few years alot of the scout groups down there have released some birds to try to buff up the population. havent noticed anything good coming from it. year before last hunted first 3 days of hunt and saw 2 hens and that was all. several foxes and a couple skunks :roll:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I remember several years ago that if you wanted to hunt Venice that you had to have a permit, but I thought that was the only area. I didn't know Aurora had that going too. Shoot, that might be a good idea to get hunters access and to increase bird numbers.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

ya the fees for the permits go back to the landowners is my understanding..... It might give some incentive to them to get involved. Aurora isnt the only one down that way..... there are/were units around the farm land by every town, all the towns had big pheasant things and sales at the the stores, dont know if that died out after the freeway was put through though.


----------



## Great Basin Canada (May 7, 2008)

I think what you're talking about is the old Posted Pheasant Hunting Units program. They were common in the 50's, 60's & 70's but I think they've pretty much gone by the wayside in most of the state. There were several in Cache Valley, Box Elder, Weber, Utah & Sevier Counties. They were set up by the Division and landowners to control access and limit the number of hunters on an area. Some of the better units like Howell Valley had high demands for permits and you almost had to have an in with a landowner to get one. In other units getting a permit wasn't as difficult but then again the hunting wasn't as good as some of the more popular units. Most of the units used the money raised to complete some kind of civic project or support a group like the scouts.

It wasn't a bad system but apparently it's pretty much been done away with. I had some really good success hunting the Benson and Howell Valley Units. One plus was the number of hunters were controlled but you had access to all the land that was part of the unit without having to get permission from each landowner.

*Not Politically Correct and Proud of It!*


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Well I dont know about 50-60-70's but they were still all through the sevier valley in the 80's 90's and ealy 2000's....... until the mid to late 90's we used to limit out EVERY time and that was 3-4 of us shooting. we would go back to my grandma's house in Salina and take an afternoon snooze and cook up a mess of phezants..... ahhh the good ole days :lol:


----------



## coolgunnings (Sep 8, 2007)

guner said:



> Well I dont know about 50-60-70's but they were still all through the sevier valley in the 80's 90's and ealy 2000's....... until the mid to late 90's we used to limit out EVERY time and that was 3-4 of us shooting. we would go back to my grandma's house in Salina and take an afternoon snooze and cook up a mess of phezants..... ahhh the good ole days :lol:


Thats what south jordan was like in the 70's.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Is there an area like this out by UT lake? 3 day permit for private ground?


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

gdog said:


> Is there an area like this out by UT lake? 3 day permit for private ground?


Lake Shore....


----------



## russt (Apr 17, 2008)

Here is the link for private property access. Pay to play.

http://wildlife.utah.gov/walkinaccess/


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

To my knowledge, there aren't any WIA areas down that way. Just a few public land areas, and the rest is private


----------



## Greenhead 2 (Sep 13, 2007)

they no longer sell these tags, Redmond was the last and they stopped about eight years ago


----------

